# August 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to August's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, inareverie85!*

inareverie85 (15 votes)


----------



## Mike

MSG (14 votes)


----------



## Mike

DarkMoon17 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike

megacoolguy10 (9 votes)


----------



## Mike

sami809 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

OrangeAugust (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hallyx (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

dramaqueen (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fasht (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

mkayum (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

RandyTheBettaFish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

bananasammy8 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

lvandert (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

MistersMom (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

PitGurl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Atena (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

MollyJean (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

lelei (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

kfryman (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

blue moon (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

DragonFish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

lillyandquigly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Perseusmom (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bilbey123 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Panzer (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

aokashi (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

laoshun (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

mamanemeth1 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

rosy delta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaJen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

megaredize (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

KadenJames (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gen2387 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2033 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

LebronTheBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Little Leaf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Junglist (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Alcemistnv (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Shadyr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

teeneythebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MyRainbowBettaFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Adeline (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

pinkcupid765 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Kitty Whiskers (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Seki (0 votes)


----------



## BettaJen




----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to Inareverie. Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## registereduser

Hey Hallyx I voted for you again and I didn't even know it was you :lol::lol:

I just liked the blue and white SWISH.

Congrats to all, lots got votes!


----------



## Hallyx

Thanks, RU. I wondered if anyone would get an abstract. 

Congratulations, Inareverie. You sure have some fine-looking fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

My pics would be better if my phone took better pics. Lol


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> My pics would be better if my phone took better pics. Lol


Your fish is beautiful, I would love to see a sharp photo of him:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish I had a better camera.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

Congrats Inareverie!

So many great pictures. I'm a bit intimidated.


----------



## bettalover2000

FOR ONCE I VOTED FOR A KIND-OF WINNER!! I voted for MSG. Inareverie has pretty fish!  Love your avatar, DQ.


----------



## 92590

congrats inareverie! your betta looks amazing!


----------



## Destinystar

I got it Hallyx and loved it, those are my favorite type pictures !


----------



## Bettaworldfighters

bananasammy8 is my favorite,I know there all wonderful fish but the plakat has blue and red tips and hes built like athelete, reminds me of a samuria. wish I new were I could get couple males and a female , love the colors.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Those are some nice tanks and fish.


----------

